# Most effective use of Anrakyr the Traveller?



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I've decided that I'd like to include Anrakyr in my forces (As I just love his rules, and Pyrrhian Eternals are a bonus). But what is the most effective way to field him? On a Command Barge or on foot? If on foot, do I surround him with Lychguard or just stick to Immortals? Which crypteks synergize best with him?

(And yes, this belongs in Tactics- I misclicked and posted it in the wrong area. Hopefully someone moves it for me...)


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

I believe this belongs in tactica rather than rules.

I like to put him in a barge since he can move the 24 inches, sweep with the scythe and control a vehicle! lots of mobility and functionality. You'll probably get more use out of him in the barge rather than a squad, the immortals still won't be that great in cc even with the bonus.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

Kyban said:


> I believe this belongs in tactica rather than rules.
> 
> I like to put him in a barge since he can move the 24 inches, sweep with the scythe and control a vehicle! lots of mobility and functionality. You'll probably get more use out of him in the barge rather than a squad, the immortals still won't be that great in cc even with the bonus.


There is a rather large debate as to wether or not he can use Mind in the Machine from the Command Barge since the latest FAQs came out. For more info i suggest reading this.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

capnmoe said:


> There is a rather large debate as to wether or not he can use Mind in the Machine from the Command Barge since the latest FAQs came out. For more info i suggest reading this.


I figured it was only firepoints that didn't work, we allow LOS from open topped in our FLGS. It makes sense really.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Kyban said:


> I figured it was only firepoints that didn't work, we allow LOS from open topped in our FLGS. It makes sense really.


The whole vehicle is a "Fire Point" if its open topped


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ragewind said:


> The whole vehicle is a "Fire Point" if its open topped


That sounds like an interpretation to me. Care to cite the rule you're using there?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

.....BRB page 70 second paragraph. I take it you have never played against dark eldar Darvaleth?


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

It just says there are no specific fire points, instead all passengers may fire. The rules are supposed to be an approximation of real life, it makes sense that for simplicity's sake you can't draw los out of firing points as it would be difficult irl. 

The rules may treat open topped in the same way as one big fire point but they don't say that it is a fire point and therefore isn't covered by the FAQ. It comes down to how you interpret the rule and allowing los is closest to real life.

The los section describes the way you check for line of sight and if you assume they are actually on an open topped they would be able to see but it would be much less clear in an enclosed vehicle, hence the FAQ.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

The debate is open, but all major tournament FAQs that I have seen have banned the use of 'stuff' from an open topped vehicle as if it was one giant firepoint (quite rightly in my view).

In my experience it's better to err on the side of boning yourself (oh er missus) when rules are unclear while making an army list.


----------

